# Compaq Presario F731AU looking for drivers



## chiahooi (Mar 8, 2008)

Hello to all, I've read several thread to solve my problem, coz after i reinstall winXP, some of my devices were not working. I solve the wireless problem, thanks to brow and bill, but there are still many problems unsolved!

I've paste PC wizard's hardware. Hope somebody would help! Thanks!

Mainboard :	Quanta 30EA
Chipset :	nVidia nForce 560
Processor :	AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile TL-58 @ 1900 MHz
Physical Memory :	2048 MB (2 x 1024 DDR2-SDRAM )
Video Card :	Nvidia Corp GeForce 7000M (rev a2)
Hard Disk :	ST9120822AS (120 GB)
DVD-Rom Drive :	HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T20N
Network Card :	Nvidia Corp MCP67 Ethernet
Network Card :	Atheros Communications Inc AR5006 family 802.11abg Wireless NIC
Operating System :	Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2
DirectX :	Version 8.1b


----------



## chiahooi (Mar 8, 2008)

Sorry, this is the complete report.

Chia Hooi.


<<< System Summary >>>

> Mainboard : Quanta 30EA

> Chipset : nVidia nForce 560

> Processor : AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile TL-58 @ 1900 MHz

> Physical Memory : 2048 MB (2 x 1024 DDR2-SDRAM )

> Video Card : Nvidia Corp GeForce 7000M (rev a2)

> Hard Disk : ST9120822AS (120 GB)

> DVD-Rom Drive : HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T20N

> Network Card : Nvidia Corp MCP67 Ethernet

> Network Card : Atheros Communications Inc AR5006 family 802.11abg Wireless NIC

> Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2

> DirectX : Version 8.1b

<<< Mainboard >>>

> Manufacturer : Hewlett-Packard

>> General Information
Product : Compaq Presario F700 Notebook PC
Version : Rev 1
Serial Number : CNF7511GKW
Unique ID : 434E4637-35313147-4B57001B-24EFC298
SKU : KB160PA#UUF
Family : 103C_5335KV
Start mode : Power Switch

>> OEM Information
OEM #1 : $HP$
OEM #2 : LOC#UUF
OEM #3 : ABS 72/73 81 82 83 84

> Mainboard : Quanta 30EA

>> General Information
Manufacturer : Quanta
Product : 30EA
Version : 86.09
Serial Number : None3
Support MP : Yes, 2 CPU(s)
Version MPS : 1.4

>> Chassis Information
Manufacturer : Quanta
Type : Notebook
Version : N/A
Serial Number : None
Asset : Unspecified

>> On-Board Device Information
Device : 64 (Video)
Embedded Controller : Yes

>> Slots Information
Slot PCI-Express : Available (64-bit) 5.0v, 3.3v
Slot PCI-Express : Available (64-bit) 5.0v, 3.3v

>> External Connectors

> Bios : Hewlett-Packard

>> General Information
Manufacturer : Hewlett-Packard
Version : F.04
Date : 11/27/2007 (mm/dd/yyyy)
Address : 0x0 on 1024 KB
DMI Version : 2.4

>> Characteristics
Flashable : Yes
Socketed : No

>> Functionality
APM : No
ACPI : Yes
ESCD : Yes
PnP : Yes
PCI : Yes
ISA : Yes
AGP : Yes
USB : Yes
PCMCIA : No
Smart Battery : Yes

>> Boot Information
Selectable Boot : Yes
CD-ROM Boot : Yes
PC Card (PCMCIA) Boot : No
I20 Boot : No
LS-120 Boot : No
1394 Boot : No
ATAPI ZIP Boot : No
Network Boot : No

> Chipset : nVidia nForce 560

>> General Information
NorthBridge (SPP) : nVidia nForce 560
NorthBridge : AMD K8 Bridge
SouthBridge (MCP) : nVidia nForce 560

>> NorthBridge Information
Architecture : Northbridge
Manufacturer : nVidia (Hewlett-Packard Company)
Codename : MCP68
Revision : A2

>> NorthBridge Information
Architecture : Northbridge
Manufacturer : AMD
Revision : 00
Bus Speed : 200 MHz
HT Link : 800 MHz
HyperTransport Clock : 800 MHz
Upstream : 16-bit
Downstream : 16-bit
HTT max. Support : 2000 MHz
RAM max. Support : DDR2 (800 MHz)

>> Memory Information
Type : DDR2-SDRAM PC2-5100
Frequency : 316.7 MHz
DRAM/FSB Ratio : CPU/6
Supported Channels : Dual (128-bit)
Activated Channels : Dual
ECC Diagnostic : No
CAS Latency (tCL) : 5 clocks
RAS to CAS (tRCD) : 5 clocks
RAS Precharge (tRP) : 5 clocks
Cycle Time (tRAS) : 15 clocks
Bank Cycle Time (tRC) : 21 clocks
Command Rate : 2 T
Shared Memory (video) : Yes

>> Physical Capabilities
Multi-Processor : No
128-bit RAM : Yes
ECC : No
ChipKill ECC : No
HTC : Yes
UnGanging Support : No
Multi VID Plane : No
DRAM Scrub Rate : Disabled
L3 Cache Scrub Rate : Disabled
L2 Cache Scrub Rate : Disabled
L1 Cache Scrub Rate : Disabled

>> APIC Information
Version : 1.01
Maximum Interrupts : 24
IRQ Handler enabled : No

>> Device Capabilities (PCI)
I/O Access : No
Memory Access : Yes
Bus Master Capable : Yes
Special Cycle Recognition : No
Memory Write & Invalidate : No
VGA Palette Snoop : No
Parity Error Response : No
Cycle Wait : No
System Error Line : No
Fast Back-to-Back : No
Detects Parity Errors : No
User Defined Format : No
PCI 66Mhz Bus Support : Yes
New Capability List : Yes
PCI Support : Hyper-Transport
PCI Support : Hyper-Transport

> Physical Memory : 2048 MB DDR2-SDRAM

>> General Information
DIMM 1 (Bank 0,1 ) : 1024 MB - DIMM
DIMM 2 (Bank 2,3 ) : 1024 MB - DIMM

>> Information SPD EEPROM (DIMM 1)
Manufacturer : Kingston
Part Number : 9905295-019.BH0LF
Serial Number : 8D25DF7E
Type : DDR2-SDRAM PC2-5300 (333 MHz) - [DDR2-666]
Format : SO-DIMM (67.6 x 3)
Size : 1024 MB (2 ranks, 4 banks)
Module Buffered : No
Module Registered : No
Module SLi Ready (EPP) : No
Width : 64-bit
Error Correction Capability : No
Max. Burst Length : 8
Refresh : Reduced (.5x)7.8 µs, Self Refresh
Voltage : SSTL 1.8v
Prefetch Buffer : 4-bit
Manufacture : Week 33 of 2007
Supported Frequencies : 200 MHz, 266 MHz, 333 MHz
CAS Latency (tCL) : 3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @333 MHz
RAS to CAS (tRCD) : 3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @333 MHz
RAS Precharge (tRP) : 3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @333 MHz
Cycle Time (tRAS) : 9 clocks @200 MHz, 12 clocks @266 MHz, 15 clocks @333 MHz
Min TRC : 12 clocks @200 MHz, 16 clocks @266 MHz, 20 clocks @333 MHz

>> Information SPD EEPROM (DIMM 2)
Manufacturer : Kingston
Part Number : 9905295-019.BH0LF
Serial Number : 8D25057F
Type : DDR2-SDRAM PC2-5300 (333 MHz) - [DDR2-666]
Format : SO-DIMM (67.6 x 3)
Size : 1024 MB (2 ranks, 4 banks)
Module Buffered : No
Module Registered : No
Module SLi Ready (EPP) : No
Width : 64-bit
Error Correction Capability : No
Max. Burst Length : 8
Refresh : Reduced (.5x)7.8 µs, Self Refresh
Voltage : SSTL 1.8v
Prefetch Buffer : 4-bit
Manufacture : Week 33 of 2007
Supported Frequencies : 200 MHz, 266 MHz, 333 MHz
CAS Latency (tCL) : 3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @333 MHz
RAS to CAS (tRCD) : 3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @333 MHz
RAS Precharge (tRP) : 3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @333 MHz
Cycle Time (tRAS) : 9 clocks @200 MHz, 12 clocks @266 MHz, 15 clocks @333 MHz
Min TRC : 12 clocks @200 MHz, 16 clocks @266 MHz, 20 clocks @333 MHz

>> Memory Controller Information
Memory Controller : System Memory
Location : Mainboard
Error Correction Capability : No
Number of connectors : 2
Max. Module Size : 2048 KB

> LPC bus : Yes

>> Bus Information
Type : ISA - LPC
Device : MCP67 ISA Bridge
Revision : A2
Number of ISA Connectors : 0
Frequency : 8 MHz
Multiplier : 1/4x
DMA Speed : 4 MHz
Multiplier : 1/2x

>> Device Capabilities (PCI)
I/O Access : Yes
Memory Access : Yes
Bus Master Capable : Yes
Special Cycle Recognition : Yes
Memory Write & Invalidate : No
VGA Palette Snoop : No
Parity Error Response : No
Cycle Wait : No
System Error Line : No
Fast Back-to-Back : No
Detects Parity Errors : No
User Defined Format : No
PCI 66Mhz Bus Support : Yes
New Capability List : No

> PCI Bus : No

> Bus PCI-Express : Yes

>> PCI-Express Information
Number of connectors : 2

>> Bus PCI-Express
Device : MCP67 PCI Express Bridge
Version : 1.0
Port : 1
Physical Slot : #0
Slot Populated : No
Link Width : x1 (max. x1)
Link Speed : 2.5 GB/s

>> Bus PCI-Express
Device : MCP67 PCI Express Bridge
Version : 1.0
Port : 2
Physical Slot : #0
Slot Populated : Yes
Link Width : x1 (max. x1)
Link Speed : 2.5 GB/s

> USB Bus : Yes

>> Device Information
Device : MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller
Version : 1.0
Interface : UHCI
Frequency : 48 MHz

>> Device Information
Device : MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller
Version : 2.0
Interface : EHCI

>> Device Information
Device : MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller
Version : 1.0
Interface : UHCI
Frequency : 48 MHz

>> Device Information
Device : MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller
Version : 2.0
Interface : EHCI

> SMBus/i2c Bus : Yes

>> General Information
Device : nForce PCI System Management
Revision : A2
Frequency : 16 KHz
Address #1 : 0x3040
Address #2 : 0x3000

>> Device Capabilities (PCI)
I/O Access : Yes
Memory Access : No
Bus Master Capable : No
Special Cycle Recognition : No
Memory Write & Invalidate : No
VGA Palette Snoop : No
Parity Error Response : No
Cycle Wait : No
System Error Line : No
Fast Back-to-Back : No
Detects Parity Errors : No
User Defined Format : No
PCI 66Mhz Bus Support : Yes
New Capability List : Yes
PCI Support : Power Management Interface

> Bus HyperTransport : Yes

>> HyperTransport Host Information
Device : Athlon64/Opteron/Sempron (K8 Family) HyperTransport Technology Configuration
HyperTransport Clock : 800 MHz
HyperTransport Frequency : 1600 MHz
Upstream : 16-bit
Downstream : 16-bit
Version : 1.02
Host : Yes

> Bus CardBus : No

> Bus FireWire : No

<<< Processor >>>

> Processor : AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile TL-58

>> General Information
Type : AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile
Internal Specification : AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-58
Model Number : TL-58
Revision
Technology : 0.065µ
CPU ID : F.8.2
CPU IDEx : F.68.2
Brand ID : 2
Microcode : MU0F8283
K8 Revision : 6.0
Mobile : Yes

>> Instructions
IA-64 Technology : No
X86-64 Technology : Yes
FPU128 : No
SSE5 : No
SSE4a : No
SSE4.2 : No
SSE4.1 : No
S-SSE3 : No
SSE3 : Yes
SSE2 : Yes
SSE : Yes
Extended 3DNow! Technology : Yes
3DNow! Technology : Yes
3DNOW Prefetch : No
3DNow! Pro Technology : Yes
AMD MMX Technology : Yes
MMX Technology : Yes
Cyrix MMX Technology : Yes
CLF - Cache Line Flush : Yes
CX8 - CMPXCHG8B : Yes
CX16 - CMPXCHG16B : Yes
CMOV - Conditionnal Move Inst. : Yes
MON - Monitor/Mwait : No
POPCNT : No
RDTSCP : Yes
SEP - Fast System Call : Yes

>> Miscellaneous
NX - No-execute Page : Yes
VT - Vanderpool Technology : Yes
TXT - Trusted Execution Technology : No
SVM - Secure Virtual Machine : Yes
FPU - Co-processor Built-in : Yes
FXSR - Fast Float Save & Restore : Yes
xTPR - Send Task Priority : No
DAZ - Denormals Are Zero : Yes
FFXSR : Yes
LAHFSAHF : Yes
CMPLEGACY : Yes
ALTMOVCR8 : Yes
ExtApicSpace : Yes
3DNow! Technology : Yes
PBE - Pend. Brk. EN. : Yes
LAHF - LAHF/SAHF Inst. : No
ABM : No
MASSE - Misaligned SSE : No
OSVW - OS Visible Workaround : No
IBS : No
P1GB - 1GB Page Size : No
SKINIT, STGI, DEV : No
WDT - Watchdog Timer : No

>> Features
VME - Virtual Mode Ext. : Yes
DE - Debugging Extension : Yes
PSE - Page Size Extension : Yes
TSC - Time Stamp Counter : Yes
MSR - Model Specific Registers : Yes
PAE - Physical Address Extension : Yes
MCE - Machine Check Exception : Yes
APIC - Local APIC Built-in : Yes
MTRR - Memory Type Range Reg. : Yes
PGE - Page Global Enable : Yes
MCA - Machine Check Architecture : Yes
PAT - Page Attribute Table : Yes
PSE36 - 36-bit Page Size Extension : Yes
PSN - Unique Serial Number : No
DS - Debug Trace & EMON Store : No
SS - Self Snoop : No
ACPI - Software Clock Control : No
TM - Thermal Monitor : No
TM2 - Thermal Monitor 2 : No
EST - Enhanced SpeedStep Technology : No
HTT - Hyper-Threading : Yes
SBF - Signal Break on FERR : No
DSCPL - CPL qualified Debug Store : No
CID - Context ID : No
LT - LaGrande Technology : No
PDCM : No
DCA - Direct Cache Access : No
EPS - Enhanced PowerSaver : No
SMP - MP Capability : No

>> Features Hyper-Threading
Technology : Yes - Disabled

>> Features Multi-Core
Physical Processor #1 (Core #1) : Apic ID 0
Physical Processor #1 (Core #2) : Apic ID 1

>> Power Status
Voltage Control : Yes
Frequency Control : Yes
Thermal Sensor Built-in : Yes
Thermal Trip : Yes
Thermal Monitoring : Yes
Software Thermal Control : Yes
100MHz Steps : Yes
HW P-State Control : No
Invariant TSC : No

>> Addressing Information
Physical Addressing max. : 40-bit
Linear Addressing max. : 48-bit

>> Secure Virtual Machine Information
Codename : Pacifica
Revision : 1.0
Address Space ID : 64
LBR Virtulization : Yes

>> Mainboard Upgradeability
Socket/Slot : Socket S1
Upgrade interface : Unspecified
Supported Speed : 1900 MHz (or more)
Supported Voltage : 1.6V

> Frequency : 1900 MHz

>> General Information
Performance Rating : PR-5800 (estimated)
Real Frequency : 1900.13 MHz
Multiplier : 9.5x
Startup/Max Multiplier : 4x / 9.5x

>> Front Side Bus Information
Bus Speed : 200 MHz
HT Link : 800.1 MHz

>> Initial Frequencies
Frequency : 1900 MHz
Bus Speed : 200.00 MHz
Multiplier : 9.5x

>> Frequency Control
Core #1 : 1900.06 MHz
Core #2 : 1900.15 MHz

>> Control Clock Frequency
Type : PowerNow!

>> Thermal Information
Thermal Design Power : 65 W
Core Power : 65.01 W (estimated)

>> Processor Performance Information
Throttle Mode AC : None
Throttle Mode DC : Adaptive
Current Configuration : None
Throttle : 1900 MHz
CPU Throttle Temperature : 88°C
CPU Shutdown Temperature : 95°C

>> Processor Power Management Information
Processor Throttling : Yes
Throttle Range : 42% - 100%
Active Power Scheme : Home/Office Desk

> Number of Core : 2

> Support : Socket S1 (638)

> Cache L1 : 2 x 128 KB

>> General Information
Type : Asynchronous
Write Mode : Write-Back
Place : On Chip

>> Cache Information
Data Cache : 2 x 64 KB (2-way, 64 bytes line size)
Code Cache : 2 x 64 KB (2-way, 64 bytes line size)

> Cache L2 : 2 x 512 KB

>> General Information
Type : Synchronous
Write Mode : Write-Through
Place : On Chip
Multiplier : 1/1x (1900.1 MHz)

>> Cache Information
Associativity : 16-way
Line Size : 64 bytes
Bus : 128-bit
Prefetch Logic : Yes

> Voltage VID : 1.600 V

>> General Information CPU
Voltage : 1.100 V
StartupVID : 0.800 V
MaxVID : 1.150 V

> FPU Coprocessor : Present

>> General Information
Integrated : Yes
Model : Compatible Intel

> Core 1 Activity : 0%

> Core 2 Activity : 0%

<<< Video >>>

> Number of monitor : 1

>> Monitor Information #1
Monitor
Linked on
Resolution : 1024x768
Working desktop : 1024x738
Main monitor : Yes

> Monitor Type : 

> Video Card : Nvidia Corp GeForce 7000M (rev a2)

>> General Information
Manufacturer : Nvidia Corp (Hewlett-Packard Company)
Model : GeForce 7000M (rev a2)
Bus Type : PCI

>> GPU Information
Number of GPU : 1
Codename : G67
Revision : A1
Bus : 128-bit
Memory Type : DDR
Memory Frequency GPU
Pixel Pipelines : 4
Vertex Pipelines : 1

>> GPU Configuration
Technology SLi : No

>> i2C Bus Information
Number of Bus : 3

>> General Features
Width : 320 mm
Height : 240 mm
Pixel per inch : 96x96 dpi
bits per pixel : 32
Colour Bits/Planes : 1
Brushes : 4294967295
Pens : 4294967295
Markers : 0
Device Fonts : 0
Device Colours : 4294967295
Clip Output to Rectangle : Yes
Hardware Acceleration : No

>> Raster Capabilities
Banding : No
Transfer Bitmaps : Yes
Bitmap >64 KB : Yes
Fonts larger than 64 K : Yes
DIBs : Yes
DIBTODEV : Yes
Flood Fills : Yes
Scaling : No
StretchBlt : Yes
StretchDIB : Yes

>> Curves Capabilities
Chord Arcs : Yes
Circles : Yes
Elipses : Yes
Interiors : Yes
Pie Wedges : Yes
Rounded Rectangles : Yes
Styled Borders : Yes
Wide Borders : Yes
Wide, Styled Borders : Yes

>> Lines Capabilities
Interiors : Yes
Markers : Yes
Polylines : Yes
Polymarkers : Yes
Styled : Yes
Wide : Yes
Wide, Styled : Yes

>> Polygonal Capabilities
Interiors : Yes
Alternate Fill Polygons : Yes
Winding Fill Polygons : Yes
Rectangles : Yes
Scan Lines : Yes
Styled Borders : Yes
Wide Borders : Yes
Wide, Styled Borders : Yes

>> Text Capabilities
Stroke Precision : Yes
Stroke Clip Precision : Yes
90° Character Rotation : No
Any Angle Character Rotation : No
Independent X-Y Scaling : No
Double Weighted Characters : No
Italic : No
Underline : Yes
Strikeout : Yes
Raster Fonts : Yes
Vector Fonts : Yes

>> Color Management Capabilities
CMYK : No
Gamma Ramp : No
ICM Device : No

> Current Display : 1024x768 pixels at 1 Hz in True Colors (32-bit)

>> General Information
Depth : 32-bit/pixel

>> Supported Resolutions
640 x 480 in : 256 colours at 1 Hz
800 x 600 in : 256 colours at 1 Hz
1024 x 768 in : 256 colours at 1 Hz
640 x 480 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 1 Hz
640 x 480 in : 32-bit at 1 Hz
800 x 600 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 1 Hz
800 x 600 in : 32-bit at 1 Hz
1024 x 768 in : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 1 Hz
1024 x 768 in : 32-bit at 1 Hz
640 x 480 in : 16 colours at 1 Hz
800 x 600 in : 16 colours at 1 Hz

>> ICM Information
Profil : sRGB Color Space Profile.icm
Copyright : LinoColorCMM © by Heidelberger Druckmaschinen AG
Version supported : Windows 5
Compatibility : Windows 4
ICC Signature : Win 

> OpenGL : Yes

>> General Information
Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
 Version : 1.1.0
Renderer : GDI Generic
Acceleration : No, Software

> GDI Plus : Yes

>> GDI+ Image Decoders
Format BMP (1.0) : *.BMP;*.DIB;*.RLE
Format JPEG (1.0) : *.JPG;*.JPEG;*.JPE;*.JFIF
Format GIF (1.0) : *.GIF
Format EMF (1.0) : *.EMF
Format WMF (1.0) : *.WMF
Format TIFF (1.0) : *.TIF;*.TIFF
Format PNG (1.0) : *.PNG
Format ICO (1.0) : *.ICO

>> GDI+ Image Encoders
Format BMP (1.0) : *.BMP;*.DIB;*.RLE
Format JPEG (1.0) : *.JPG;*.JPEG;*.JPE;*.JFIF
Format GIF (1.0) : *.GIF
Format TIFF (1.0) : *.TIF;*.TIFF
Format PNG (1.0) : *.PNG

<<< IO Ports >>>

> Port installed : Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller

>> General Information
Type : Universal Serial Bus (USB)
Number of ports : 7

>> USB Port 4
Manufacturer : USB Mouse
USB Version : 1.10
Device Version : 1.00
Product ID : VEN_15D9,DEV_0A37,PRT_00
Class : Human Interface
Max. Packet Size : 8 bytes
Speed Device : 1.5 Mb/s
Max. Power : 100 mA
Open Pipes : 1

>> USB Port 1
Manufacturer : 
Product : USB DISK 2.0 
Info : 0777105C31F9
USB Version : 2.00
Device Version : 1.10
Product ID : VEN_13FE,DEV_1E00,PRT_00
Class : Storage
Max. Packet Size : 64 bytes
Speed Device : 480 Mb/s
Max. Power : 200 mA
Open Pipes : 2
Transfer Type : Bulk

>> USB Port 2
Manufacturer : CNF7040
Product : Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd.
Info : SN0001
USB Version : 2.00
Device Version : 8.12
Product ID : VEN_04F2,DEV_B055,PRT_01
Max. Packet Size : 64 bytes
Speed Device : 480 Mb/s
Max. Power : 98 mA
Open Pipes : 0

<<< Drives >>>

> Number of Disk Controller : 2

>> General Information
Disk Controller : Nvidia Corp MCP67 IDE Controller
Disk Controller : Nvidia Corp MCP67 AHCI Controller

>> Drive Controller Features #1
Mode : IDE
AHCI : No

>> Drive Controller Features #2
Mode : IDE
AHCI : Yes
IDE Legacy : No
NCQ : No
Port Multiplier : No

> Number of Hard Disk : 1

>> General Information
SMART : Version 1.1

>> Informations Hard Disk ST9120822AS
Model : ST9120822AS
Serial Number : 5LZ7P6TS
Revision : 3.BHE
Serial ATA : Yes
Serial ATA version : 1.0 - (SATA-150)
Support : ATA/ATAPI-7
Size : 120 GB
Cache : 8 192 KB
ECC Size : 4
Multiple Sector : 16
IORDY : Yes
LBA Mode : Yes
DMA Mode : Yes
NCQ Mode : No
SCT Mode : Yes
DCO Mode : Yes
NV Cache : No
TCQ Mode : No
CFA Power Mode : No
SETMAX : No
Multiword DMA Mode : 2
PIO Mode : PIO 4
UDMA Mode max. : 5 (ATA-100)
UDMA Mode Enabled : 5 (ATA-100)
SMART : Yes - Enabled
SMART Self-Test : Yes
AAM : No
Write Cache : Yes
Streaming Mode : No
Power Management : Yes
APM Mode : Yes - Enabled
APM Level : 32896
PUIS Mode : No
Security Mode : No
Trusted Computing : No
48-bit Address : Yes
Cylinders : 232581
Heads : 16
Sectors per Track : 63

>> SMART Information Disk ST9120822AS
Health : 90% (estimated)
Performance : 88% (estimated)
Threshold Exceeding : No

Raw Read Error Rate (01) : 00000	(Threshold : 006 - Worst : 253 - Max : 100)
Spin Up Time (03) : 00000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 099 - Max : 099)
Start/Stop Count (04) : 0012E	(Threshold : 020 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Reallocated Sector Count (05) : 00000	(Threshold : 036 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Seek Error Rate (07) : EB9A8	(Threshold : 030 - Worst : 060 - Max : 069)
Power On Hours Count (09) : 00127	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Spin Retry Count (0A) : 00000	(Threshold : 034 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Power Cycle Count (0C) : 0013E	(Threshold : 020 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
(B8) : 00000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 253 - Max : 100)
(BB) : 00000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
(BC) : 00000	(Threshold : 045 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
(BD) : 00002	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 098 - Max : 098)
(BE) : C002C	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 041 - Max : 056)
Power-Off Retract Count (C0) : 000DA	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Load/Unload Cycle Count (C1) : 028D9	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 095 - Max : 095)
Temperature (C2) : 0002C	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 059 - Max : 044)
Hardware ECC Recovered (C3) : 267C3	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 065 - Max : 082)
Current Pending Sector Count (C5) : 00000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Off-Line Uncorrectable Sector Count (C6) : 00000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 100 - Max : 100)
Ultra ATA CRC Error Rate (C7) : 00000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 200 - Max : 200)
Write Error Rate (C8) : 00000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 253 - Max : 100)
Vendor Specific (CA) : 00000	(Threshold : 000 - Worst : 253 - Max : 100)

>> Partitions
Hard Disk #1 : Partition #1 (55 GB)
Hard Disk #1 : Partition #2 (55 GB)

>> Monitoring Information
ST9120822AS : 44 °C

> Number of CD-ROM Drive : 1

>> Informations CD-Rom HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T20N
IDE Channel : #1 - Master Drive
Manufacturer : HL-DT-ST
Model : HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T20N
Serial Number : KZ17C2E1405
Revision : WC05
Serial ATA : No
Support : ATA/ATAPI-7
IORDY : Yes
LBA Mode : Yes
DMA Mode : Yes
NCQ Mode : No
SCT Mode : No
DCO Mode : No
NV Cache : No
TCQ Mode : No
CFA Power Mode : No
SETMAX : No
Multiword DMA Mode : 2
PIO Mode : PIO 4
UDMA Mode max. : 0 (ATA-33)
UDMA Mode Enabled : 0 (ATA-33)
SMART : No
SMART Self-Test : No
AAM : No
Write Cache : No
Rotation Control : CLV

CD-R Read : Yes
CD-RW Reading : Yes
DVD-Rom Reading : Yes
DVD-RAM Reading : Yes
DVD-R Reading : Yes
DVD-RW Reading : Yes
DVD+R Reading : Yes
DVD+RW Reading : Yes
DVD+R DL Reading : Yes
DVD BD Reading : No
DVD BD-RE Reading : No
DVD BD-R Reading : No
DVD BD-Rom Reading : No
DVD HD Reading : No

CD-R Writing : Yes
CD-RW Writing : Yes
DVD-RAM Writing : Yes
DVD-R Writing : Yes
DVD+R Writing : Yes
DVD-RW Writing : Yes
DVD+RW Writing : Yes
DVD+R DL Writing : Yes
DVD BD Writing : No
DVD BD-RE Writing : No
DVD BD-R Wrting : No
DVD HD Writing : No
DVD HD-RW Writing : No

SMART : Yes
DVD CSS : Yes
DVD CPRM : Yes
AACS : No
VCPS : No
Mount Rainier (MRW) : No
Buffer Underrun : Yes
JustLink : No
LabelFlash : No
LightScribe : No
LightScribe Drive Speed : No
SolidBurn : No

Method 2 : Yes
CD-Audio Support : Yes
MultiSession or Photo-CD : Yes
Side Change Capable : No

Reading CD-Rom : 24x (4234 KB/s)
Reading DVD-Rom : 8x

Writing CD-R : 24x (4234 KB/s)
Writing CD-RW : 14x
Writing DVD-R : 6x
Writing DVD-RW : 2x
Writing DVD+R : 6x
Writing DVD+RW : 2x
Writing DVD+R DL : 2x

Region Code : Not Installed
User Changes : 5
Vendor Changes : 4
RPC Phase II : Yes

> Drives Letters : C:\ D:\ E:\ G:\

>> General Information
Boot Drive : :\

>> Disk #0, Partition #0
Bootable : Unspecified
Active : Unspecified
Primary : Unspecified
Type : Installable File System
Number of Blocks : 117 194 112
Block Size : 512 bytes
Size : 60 003 385 344 bytes
Offset : 32 256 bytes

>> Disk #0, Partition #1
Primary : No
Type : Installable File System
Number of Blocks : 117 242 370
Block Size : 512 bytes
Size : 60 028 093 440 bytes
Offset : 60003 417 600 bytes

>> Disk #1, Partition #0
Primary : No
Type : Win95 w/Extended Int 13
Number of Blocks : 4 030 432
Block Size : 512 bytes
Size : 2 063 581 184 bytes
Offset : 16 384 bytes

> Drive C: (Hard Disk) : 55 GB available on 60 GB

>> General Information
Disk Type : Hard Disk
Peripheral Type : ATA
Model : ST9120822AS 
Free Space : 92%

>> Drive Information
Volume Name : Unspecified
Serial Number : FCB3-13A0
Files Name : 255
File Management : NTFS
Volume is Compressed : No
Case Sensitive Search : Yes
Preserves Filename Case : Yes
Unicode Filenames : Yes
Access Control List : Yes
Named Streams : Yes
Object Identifiers : Yes
Reparse Points : Yes
Sparse Files : Yes
User Disk Quotas : Yes
Individual File Compression : Yes
Encryption : Yes
Share : No

>> Logical Features
Sectors per Cluster : 8
Bytes per Sector : 512
Cluster size : 4 KB
Free Clusters : 13492992
Total Clusters : 14649263

>> Physical Features
Cylinders : 14593
Heads : 255
Sectors per Track : 63
Bytes per Sector : 512

> Drive D: (Removable Drive) : 663 MB available on 2 GB

>> General Information
Disk Type : Removable Drive
Peripheral Type : USB
Manufacturer : 
Model : USB DISK 2.0 
Free Space : 32%

>> Drive Information
Volume Name : UDISK 2.0
Serial Number : B9B2-8001
Files Name : 255
File Management : FAT
Volume is Compressed : No
Case Sensitive Search : No
Preserves Filename Case : Yes
Unicode Filenames : Yes
Access Control List : No
Named Streams : No
Object Identifiers : No
Reparse Points : No
Sparse Files : No
User Disk Quotas : No
Individual File Compression : No
Encryption : No
Share : No

>> Logical Features
Sectors per Cluster : 64
Bytes per Sector : 512
Cluster size : 32 KB
Free Clusters : 20249
Total Clusters : 62967

>> Physical Features
Cylinders : 250
Heads : 255
Sectors per Track : 63
Bytes per Sector : 512

> Drive E: (Hard Disk) : 23 GB available on 60 GB

>> General Information
Disk Type : Hard drive partition
Peripheral Type : ATA
Model : ST9120822AS 
Free Space : 38%

>> Drive Information
Volume Name : Corner
Serial Number : 2454-333B
Files Name : 255
File Management : NTFS
Volume is Compressed : No
Case Sensitive Search : Yes
Preserves Filename Case : Yes
Unicode Filenames : Yes
Access Control List : Yes
Named Streams : Yes
Object Identifiers : Yes
Reparse Points : Yes
Sparse Files : Yes
User Disk Quotas : Yes
Individual File Compression : Yes
Encryption : Yes
Share : No

>> Logical Features
Sectors per Cluster : 8
Bytes per Sector : 512
Cluster size : 4 KB
Free Clusters : 5632513
Total Clusters : 14655296

>> Physical Features
Cylinders : 14593
Heads : 255
Sectors per Track : 63
Bytes per Sector : 512

> Drive G: (DVD-Rom) : 0 KB available on 0 KB

>> General Information
Disk Type : CD-Rom Data
Peripheral Type : ATAPI
Model : HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T20N 
Recordable : Yes

<<< Printers >>>

> Universal Driver : Not Installed

<<< Devices >>>

> Type of mouse : USB Human Interface Device

>> General Information
Buttons number : 3

>> Settings
Wheel : Yes
Scrolling : 3 Lines
Buttons reversed. : No
Cursor : 32x32 pixels

>> Features
Double-click speed : 500 ms
TRAILS : No
SONAR : No
VANISH : Yes
SHADOW : Yes
X/Y Threshold : 6/1
PEN Windows : No

>> Accessibility
Function Activated : No

> Type of mouse : PS/2 Compatible Mouse

>> General Information
Buttons number : 3

>> Settings
Wheel : Yes
Scrolling : 3 Lines
Buttons reversed. : No
Cursor : 32x32 pixels

>> Features
Double-click speed : 500 ms
TRAILS : No
SONAR : No
VANISH : Yes
SHADOW : Yes
X/Y Threshold : 6/1
PEN Windows : No

>> Accessibility
Function Activated : No

> Type of keyboard : Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard

>> General Information
Type of keyboard : 4
Keyboard Sub-type : 0
Function keys : 12

>> Features
Delay : Medium
Frequency : 31
User Preference : No
Underligned menu shortcut : No
OEM Code Page : 850
ANSI Code Page : 1252
ID : 00000409
Layout Type : 1
MAJ Key Enabled : No
NUM Key Enabled : No

>> Filter Keys Accessibility
Activity keys : No

>> Sticky Keys Accessibility
Activity keys : No

>> Toggle Keys Accessibility
Activity keys : No

> Joystick : None

> HID Devices : No

> SCSI Host #0 : 1 Device(s)

>> Device Information #0
Type : CD-Rom
Specification : ATA/ATAPI
Manufacturer : HL-DT-ST
Name : DVDRAM GSA-T20N
Revision : WC05
Transfert : 8-bit
Bus : 8-bit
Multi-Port : No
Normal ACA : Yes
Connected : Yes
Address : 0:0:0

>> Device Recording Parameters #0
Recorder Type : CD-RW
Writing Speed : 24x
Max. Writing Speed : 24x
Audio Gap : 2 sec.

> SCSI Host #1 : 1 Device(s)

>> Device Information #0
Type : Drive
Specification : ATA/ATAPI
Manufacturer : ST912082
Name : 2AS
Revision : 3.BH
Transfert : 8-bit
Bus : 8-bit
Multi-Port : No
Normal ACA : No
Connected : Yes
Address : 1:0:0

> Disque : ST9120822AS

> Disque : USB DISK 2.0 USB Device

<<< Multimedia >>>

> Device Audio : MCP67 High Definition Audio

>> General Information
Manufacturer : Hewlett-Packard Company

> Device multimedia : AVIVideo

>> General Information
Device Fullname : AVIVideo
Device Alias : AVIVideo
Peripheral Type : digitalvideo

>> Device Information
Name : Video for Windows
Version : 1.1

>> Device Capabilities
CommandEJECT : No
CommandPLAY : Yes
CommandRECORD : No
CommandSAVE : No
CommandAUDIO : Yes
CommandVIDEO : Yes
CommandFILES : Yes

>> Video Capabilities
CommandFREEZE : No
CommandLOCK : No
CommandREVERSE : Yes
CommandSTRETCH : Yes
CommandSTRETCH INPUT : No
CommandTEST : Yes
CommandSTILL : No
CommandPALETTES : Yes

> Device multimedia : CDAudio

>> General Information
Device Fullname : CDAudio
Device Alias : CDAudio
Peripheral Type : cdaudio

>> Device Information
Name : CD Audio

>> Device Capabilities
CommandEJECT : Yes
CommandPLAY : Yes
CommandRECORD : No
CommandSAVE : No
CommandAUDIO : Yes
CommandVIDEO : No
CommandFILES : No

> Device multimedia : Sequencer

>> General Information
Device Fullname : Sequencer
Device Alias : Sequencer
Peripheral Type : sequencer

>> Device Information
Name : MIDI Sequencer

>> Device Capabilities
CommandEJECT : No
CommandPLAY : No
CommandRECORD : No
CommandSAVE : No
CommandAUDIO : No
CommandVIDEO : No
CommandFILES : No

> Device multimedia : WaveAudio

>> General Information
Device Fullname : WaveAudio
Device Alias : WaveAudio
Peripheral Type : waveaudio

>> Device Information
Name : Sound

>> Device Capabilities
CommandEJECT : No
CommandPLAY : No
CommandRECORD : No
CommandSAVE : Yes
 CommandAUDIO : Yes
CommandVIDEO : No
CommandFILES : Yes

> Device multimedia : MPEGVideo

>> General Information
Device Fullname : MPEGVideo
Device Alias : MPEGVideo
Peripheral Type : digitalvideo

>> Device Information
Name : DirectShow
Version : 6.04.2600.0

>> Device Capabilities
CommandEJECT : No
CommandPLAY : Yes
CommandRECORD : No
CommandSAVE : No
CommandAUDIO : Yes
CommandVIDEO : Yes
CommandFILES : Yes

>> Video Capabilities
CommandFREEZE : No
CommandLOCK : No
CommandREVERSE : No
CommandSTRETCH : Yes
CommandSTRETCH INPUT : No
CommandTEST : Yes
CommandSTILL : No
CommandPALETTES : Yes
CommandWINDOWS : Yes

> Device multimedia : MPEGVideo2

>> General Information
Device Fullname : MPEGVideo2
Device Alias : MPEGVideo2
Peripheral Type : digitalvideo

>> Device Information
Name : DirectShow
Version : 6.04.2600.0

>> Device Capabilities
CommandEJECT : No
CommandPLAY : Yes
CommandRECORD : No
CommandSAVE : No
CommandAUDIO : Yes
CommandVIDEO : Yes
CommandFILES : Yes

>> Video Capabilities
CommandFREEZE : No
CommandLOCK : No
CommandREVERSE : No
CommandSTRETCH : Yes
CommandSTRETCH INPUT : No
CommandTEST : Yes
CommandSTILL : No
CommandPALETTES : Yes
CommandWINDOWS : Yes

> Audio Compression : Microsoft IMA ADPCM CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 4.0
Short Name : Microsoft IMA ADPCM
Description : Compresses and decompresses IMA ADPCM audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (C) 1992-1996 Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Microsoft ADPCM CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 4.0
Short Name : MS-ADPCM
Description : Compresses and decompresses Microsoft ADPCM audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (C) 1992-1996 Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Microsoft CCITT G.711 A-Law and u-Law CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 4.0
Short Name : Microsoft CCITT G.711
Description : Compresses and decompresses CCITT G.711 A-Law and u-Law audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (c) 1993-1996 Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Microsoft GSM 6.10 Audio CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 4.0
Short Name : Microsoft GSM 6.10
Description : Compresses and decompresses audio data conforming to the ETSI-GSM (European Telecommunications Standards Institute-Groupe Special Mobile) recommendation 6.10.
Copyright : Copyright (C) 1993-1996 Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM) Software CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 1.0
Short Name : TrueSpeech(TM)
Description : Compresses and decompresses DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM) audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (C) 1993-1996 DSP Group, Inc.
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Microsoft G.723.1 CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 1.2
Short Name : Microsoft G.723.1
Description : Compresses and decompresses G.723.1 audio data.
Copyright : Copyright © 1996 Intel Corporation and Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Windows Media Audio

>> General Information
Version : 4.2
Short Name : WM-AUDIO
Description : Compresses and decompresses audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corporation, 1999 - 2001
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Sipro Lab Telecom ACELP.net audio codec

>> General Information
Version : 3.2
Short Name : ACELP.net
Description : ACELP.net audio encoder/decoder. For licensing please access HTTP: //www.sipro.com
Copyright : Copyright © 1995-99 Sipro Lab Telecom Inc., Montreal
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Fraunhofer IIS MPEG Layer-3 Codec (advanced)

>> General Information
Version : 1.9
Short Name : MPEG Layer-3 Codec 
Description : bitrates up to 56kBit/s, mono and stereo codec (advanced)
Copyright : Copyright © 1996-1999 Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Microsoft PCM Converter

>> General Information
Version : 5.0
Short Name : MS-PCM
Description : Converts frequency and bits per sample of PCM audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (C) 1992-1996 Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

<<< Network >>>

> Network : Yes

>> General Information
Connection Type : LAN
User : Hooi
Computer Name : CHTAY-COMPAQ
WorkGroup : WORKGROUP

>> Net parameters
Host : chtay-compaq
NodeType : Unspecified
IP Routing : No
DNS NetBios : No
WINS Proxy : No
DNS servers : 202.188.0.133
DNS servers : 202.188.1.5

>> Adaptor Information #1
Description : Atheros AR5006X Wireless Network Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Type : Ethernet
MAC Address : 00-1E-4C-7D-5C-C3
IP Address : 192.168.1.102
Sub net masks : 255.255.255.0
Gateway : 192.168.1.1
DHCP : Yes
WINS : No
DHCP server : 192.168.1.1
Speed : 54 000 000 bps
MTU : 1500 bytes
Connected : Yes

>> User Accounts
Administrator : Built-in account for administering the computer/domain
Guest : Built-in account for guest access to the computer/domain
HelpAssistant : Account for Providing Remote Assistance
Hooi
SUPPORT_388945a0 : This is a vendor's account for the Help and Support Service

>> Domain(s)
Domain : HOME
Domain : WORKGROUP

> RAS Connection : No

> Passport.Net : No

> Winsock32 : v2.02

>> General Information
Description : WinSock 2.0
Supported version : 2.02
Status : Running
Sockets max. : 32767

>> Host
Official name : chtay-compaq
IP Address : 192.168.1.102
Sub net masks : 255.255.255.0

> Network Connection : Wireless Network Connection

>> Connection Information
Device : Atheros AR5006X Wireless Network Adapter
LAN : Yes
RAS : No
Share to LAN : No
Share to WAN : Yes
Firewall enabled : No
Shared Connection : No
Default connection : No

> Network Connection : Streamyx

>> Connection Information
Device : WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
LAN : Yes
RAS : Yes
Share to LAN : No
Share to WAN : No
Firewall enabled : Yes
Shared Connection : No
Default connection : Yes

> Network Connection : Internet Connection

>> Connection Information
Device : Internet Connection
LAN : Yes
RAS : No
Share to LAN : Yes
Share to WAN : Yes
Firewall enabled : No
Shared Connection : No
Default connection : No

> Remote Access : Streamyx

>> General Information
User : [email protected]

>> Settings
Use zone dialling code : No
Phone number : Streamyx
Connected with : WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Type : pppoe
Server Type : PPP

>> Network Protocol
NetBEUI : Yes
Compatible IPX/SPX : No
TCP/IP : Yes

>> TCP/IP Parameters
IP Address : Assigned by server
Name server address : Assigned by server

>> Advanced options
Header Compression : No
Default Bridge : Yes
Connect to a network : No
Software Compression : Yes
Ask for crypted password : No
Ask for data encryption : No
Maximum number of attempts : 10
Delay between two attempts : 5
Automatic deconnection : No

> Network Card : Atheros AR5006X Wireless Network Adapter

>> General Information
Type : Wireless LAN
Speed : 54 Mbp/s
IEEE : 802.11g
MAC Address : 00-1E-4C-7D-5C-C3
Encryption : WEP Enabled
Authentification : Open
Connected : Yes
Provider : kazoku

>> Network Connection #1
Name (SSID) : kazoku
Signal : 100% (-44 dBm)
Mode : Infrastructure
WEP : No

> Network Computer : 2

>> Server(s)
Domain : CHTAY-COMPAQ (IP : 192.168.1.102  ¸ß )
Domain : TEHYEE

> Local Group : Administrators

>> General Information
Remarks : Administrators have complete and unrestricted access to the computer/domain

>> Local Group Information
Group Member : Administrator
Group Member : Hooi

> Local Group : Backup Operators

>> General Information
Remarks : Backup Operators can override security restrictions for the sole purpose of backing up or restoring files

>> Local Group Information

> Local Group : Guests

>> General Information
Remarks : Guests have the same access as members of the Users group by default, except for the Guest account which is further restricted

>> Local Group Information
Group Member : Guest

> Local Group : Network Configuration Operators

>> General Information
Remarks : Members in this group can have some administrative privileges to manage configuration of networking features

>> Local Group Information

> Local Group : Power Users

>> General Information
Remarks : Power Users possess most administrative powers with some restrictions. Thus, Power Users can run legacy applications in addition to certified applications

>> Local Group Information

> Local Group : Remote Desktop Users

>> General Information
Remarks : Members in this group are granted the right to logon remotely

>> Local Group Information

> Local Group : Replicator

>> General Information
Remarks : Supports file replication in a domain

>> Local Group Information

> Local Group : Users

>> General Information
Remarks : Users are prevented from making accidental or intentional system-wide changes. Thus, Users can run certified applications, but not most legacy applications

>> Local Group Information
Group Member : INTERACTIVE
Group Member : Authenticated Users

> Local Group : HelpServicesGroup

>> General Information
Remarks : Group for the Help and Support Center

>> Local Group Information
Group Member : SUPPORT_388945a0

<<< Power Status >>>

> Power Status : Yes

>> ACPI Information
ID : PTLTD # SLIC-MPC
Version : 2.00
Revision : 0.0
Power Profile : Mobile
IRQ ACPI INT : 9
APIC MP Support : Yes
ACPI Timer Support : Yes

>> Configuration
Mode : Home/Office Desk
Sleep state : After 0 mn.
Monitor sleep mode : After 15 mn.
Hard drives stop : After 0 mn.

>> Features
Power Button : Yes
Sleep Button : Yes
Lid Button : Yes
Wake-up function : Yes
Display Dimming : No
UPS supply : No
Thermal control : Yes
Sleep level S1 : No
Sleep level S2 : No
Sleep level S3 : No
Sleep level S4 : No
Sleep level S5 : Yes
Switch power off : Yes
Sleep state : No
Advanced sleep mode : No

>> Processor Power Management Information
Processor Throttling : Yes
Throttle Range : 42% - 100%
Active Power Scheme : Home/Office Desk

>> Drives Power Management Information
Drives Spin Down : Yes
Drive Spin Range : 3 sec. - 3600 sec.

> Battery : No

> Supply : Main supply

>> Processor Performance Information
Throttle Mode AC : None
Throttle Mode DC : Adaptive
Current Configuration : None
Throttle : 1900 MHz
CPU Throttle Temperature : 88°C
CPU Shutdown Temperature : 95°C

>> Processor Power Management Information
Processor Throttling : Yes
Throttle Range : 42% - 100%
Active Power Scheme : Home/Office Desk

> Active Power Scheme : Home/Office Desk

>> Power Schemes Information
Home/Office Desk : This scheme is suited to most home or desktop computers that are left plugged in all the time.
Portable/Laptop : This scheme is designed for extended battery life for portable computers on the road.
Presentation : This scheme keeps the monitor on for doing presentations.
Always On : This scheme keeps the computer running so that it can be accessed from the network. Use this scheme if you do not have network wakeup hardware.
Minimal Power Management : This scheme keeps the computer on and optimizes it for high performance.
Max Battery : This scheme is extremely aggressive for saving power.

> UPS : No

<<< Voltage, Temperature and Fans >>>

> Hardware Monitoring

>> General Information
SMBus Address : 0x3040
SMBus Address : 0x3000
Support : 30EA

> Voltage CPU : 1.10 V

>> General Information CPU
Voltage : 1.100 V
StartupVID : 0.800 V
MaxVID : 1.150 V

> Processor Temperature (Core 1) : 206.8 °C

> Processor Temperature (Core 2) : 206.8 °C

> ACPI Thermal Zone : 0 °C

>> General Information
ACPI Thermal Zone #1 : 57 °C

> GPU Fan : 98%

> Hard Disk Monitoring : S.M.A.R.T

> Hard Disk Temperature ST9120822AS : 44 °C

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***** End of report *****


----------



## allee (Apr 29, 2008)

have u already have xp driver 4 all ur notebook.
if yes, can u tell me where to download especially 4 lan driver cause i couldn't the stable one. The nb will restart or crash when i try to install. Pls.. i really need it.


----------

